# صناعة الاسمنت



## السحر المضئ (10 مارس 2011)

صناعة الاسمنت


المحتويات:

1. مقــدمة.
2. المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة الأسمنت.
3. أنواع الأسمنت البورتلاندى وخصائصها.
4. خطوط الإنتاج في تصنيع الأسمنت.
5. - الوحدات الخدمية ومصادر التلوث المحتملة في صناعة الأسمنت.


صناعة الأسمنت


مقــدمة:

- تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الاستراتيجية، لأنها ترتبط مباشرة بأعمال الإنشاء والتعمير. ويستخدم الأسمنت كمادة رابطة هيدروليكية من مكونات المونة أو الخرسانة.وهي مع ذلك صناعة بسيطة مقارنة بالصناعات الكبرى،وتعتمد على توفر المواد الخام اللازمة لذلك.

- - الخليط الأساسي لصناعة الاسمنت يتكون غالباً من الطفل (Clay) والحجر الجيري (Limestone) ، والذي يسخن في درجة حرارة كافية لإحداث التفاعل بينهما لإنتاج سليكات الكالسيوم (Calcium Silicate).
و تختلف الملوثات الناتجة عن مصانع الأسمنت من حيث المكونات والكمية، تبعاً لاختلاف عمليات التشغيل من مصنع لآخر وإجراءات النظافة العامة المتبعة، وعوامل أخرى متنوعة.


- - هناك طريقتان أساسيتان في صناعة الأسمنت: العمليات الجافة والعمليات الرطبة 
(Wet & Dry Processes). في العمليات الرطبة تطحن المواد الخام وتخلط بالمياه، ثم يفصل الناتج المعلق (Slurry) إلى الفرن. أما في العمليات الجافة فيتم تجفيف المواد الخام قبل أو أثناء الطحن أي قبل إدخالها إلى الفرن.

المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة الأسمنت:

1-الحجر الجيري.

2-رمل السيليكات.

3- الطفلة.

4- الأتربة السطحية (Shale).

5- طفلة وأتربة البوكسيت (جسيمات متوسطة الحجم من الطبقات الرسوبية مثل الطفلة، ولها محتوى منخفض من الماء).

6-أكاسيد الحديد : وتستخدم كعوامل مذيبة أو صهارة (Fluxing Agent) لتقليل درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية .

7- الجبس: ويضاف في المرحلة النهائية بمطاحن الأسمنت.

8-مواد أخرى:
أ- تستخدم المواد الكيميائية في المعمل، للقيام بالتحاليل واختبارات التحكم في الجودة.
ب- تستخدم الزيوت ومواد التزليق الأُخرى لصيانة الآلات.
ج- يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي والمازوت لتوليد غازات الاحتراق المستخدمة في الأفران، وتكون الأفران مجهزة بحيث تستطيع حرق أكثر من نوع واحد من أنواع الوقود.

أنواع الأسمنت البورتلاندى وخصائصها:

أ- الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادي:

يستخدم في أعمال الإنشاءات بوجه عام، وهناك أصناف مختلفة من هذا النوع مثل الأسمنت الأبيض الذي يحتوى على نسبة أقل من أكسيد الحديديك، و أسمنت آبار البترول (Oil-Well Cement) المستخدم في تبطين آبار البترول، والأسمنت سريع الشك، وأصناف أخرى متعددة ذات استخدامات خاصة.

ب-الأسمنت البورتلاندى المتصلب في درجة الحرارة العالية و المقاوم للكبريتات:

يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب حرارة تميؤ معتدلة، أو في الإنشاءات الخرسانية المعرضة لتأثيرات متوسطة من الكبريتات.


ج- الأسمنت سريع التصلب:

تختلف أصناف الأسمنت سريع التصلب عن الأسمنت العادي من عدة نواحي، منها أن نسبة الحجر الجيري إلى السيليكات ونسبة سيليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم في الأسمنت سريع التصلب تكون أكبر من مثيلاتها في الأسمنت العادي.كما يتصف هذا النوع بدرجة نعومة أكبر من الأسمنت العادي، مما يؤدى إلى سرعة التصلب وتولد سريع للحرارة.
يستخدم الأسمنت سريع التصلب في إنشاء الطرق.


د- أسمنت بورتلاندي منخفض الحرارة:

يحتوى هذا النوع على نسبة منخفضة من كبريتات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض في الحرارة المتولدة. تستخدم أكاسيد الحديديك لخفض نسبة ألومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم، وبالتالي ترتفع نسبة رباعي ألومينات الكالسيوم الحديدية في هذا النوع من الأسمنت.


هـ- الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات:

يحتوى هذا النوع من الأسمنت على نسبة منخفضة من ألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، ويتصف بقدرة أكبر على مقاومة الكبريتات بسبب مكوناته، أو بسبب العمليات المستخدمة في صناعته، لذلك فهو يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب مقاومة عالية للكبريتات.

خطوط الإنتاج في تصنيع الأسمنت:

أولاً: خط العمليات الرطبة:

لقد أخذ استخدام العمليات الجافة في صناعة الأسمنت في الانتشار ليحل تدريجياً محل العمليات الرطبة، بسبب الوفرة في الطاقة التي تتميز بها العمليات الجافة، والدقة في عمليات التحكم وفى خلط المواد الخام.

عمليات التشغيل الرئيسية في هذا الخط:

أ- تكسير وخلط المواد الخام:

تُكسر المواد الخام من حجر جيري وسيليكات وطفلة وأتربة سطحية بواسطة الكسارات، ثم تُنخل وتُنقل، ليتم تخزينها على هيئة أكوام في مناطق مفتوحة أو مغطاة.

ب-الطحن:

تنقل المواد الخام في طواحين المعلقات (Slurry Mills )، حيث تخلط بالمياه، ويستمر طحن المعلق حتى يصل إلى درجة النعومة المطلوبة. ينقل المعلق بعد ذلك إلى صوامع التخزين، حيث يصبح متجانساً بعد الضبط النهائي لمكوناته، وتؤخذ منه عينات بشكل دوري لضمان مطابقة تركيباته للمواصفات، ثم ينقل المعلق إلى أحواض المعلقات (Slurry Basins) حيث تقوم طواحين الشواكيش (Rotating Arms) بتحويله إلى خليط متجانس.

ج-الفرن والمبرد :

يسحب المعلق من قاع الأحواض إلى فتحة تغذية الفرن الدوار (Rotary Kiln). والفرن الدوار هو فرن أسطواني طويل، مبطن من الداخل بطوب حراري، ويدور ببطء حول محور يميل قليلاً عن المستوى الأفقي. ويسمح هذا الميل بدفع محتويات الفرن أثناء الدوران إلى الأمام. وتتولد عند الطرف الأمامي (الأسفل) من الفرن غازات احتراق عالية الحرارة تتدفق إلى الجزء الأعلى (الخلفي) من الفرن في تيار معاكس لحركة محتويات الفرن المندفعة إلى أسفل. ويتم تبريد الكلنكر (Clinker) المتكون بواسطة مبرد هوائي من1400 مإلى ما بين 60 و200 م.

د-الطحن النهائي والتعبئة :

ينقل الكلنكر إلى طواحين كور (Ball Mills)، حيث يضاف إليه الجبس ويطحن، ثم يعبأ في أكياس من الورق أو البلاستيك.



ثانياً: خط العمليات الجافة:

عمليات التشغيل الرئيسية في هذا الخط:

أ- تكسير وخلط المواد الخام:

تُكسر المواد الخام من حجر جيري وسيليكات وطفلة وأتربة سطحية بواسطة الكسارات، ثم تُنخل وتُنقل، ليتم تخزينها على هيئة أكوام في مناطق مفتوحة أو مغطاة.


ب- الطحن :

يتم إدخال المواد الخام في مجفف دوار (Rotary Drier)، حيث تجفف بواسطة الهواء الساخن أو العادم الناتجة عن تشغيل الفرن، ثم تطحن المواد الخام في طواحين المواد الخام وتنقل إلى صوامع تخزين ما قبل الخلط (Pre-blending Silos) حيث تصبح متجانسة بواسطة الهواء المضغوط، بعد ذلك تنقل المواد الخام المتجانسة من صوامع تخزين ما قبل الخلط إلى صوامع التخزين. تتم عملية الخلط بنسبة 30% طفلة و70% حجر جيري.

ج-الفرن والمبرد :

- تسحب المواد الخام المتجانسة من قاع صوامع التخزين إلى فتحة تغذية برج التسخين الابتدائي ذي المراحل المتعددة، وقد يصل ارتفاع البرج إلى 120 متر، وهى مجهزة بسيكلونات لكلسنة الخليط، ومنه إلى الفرن الدوار (Rotary Kiln). 

- يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي أو المازوت كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية، كما يستخدم الهواء الساخن الناتج عن تبريد الكلنكر كمصدر إضافي للحرارة.

- يميل الفرن قليلا عن المستوى الأفقي بحيث يسمح بحركة بطيئة للمواد الصلبة إلى أسفل، فتقطع المسافة من فتحة التغذية الموجودة بأعلى الفرن إلى الطرف السفلى (جهة الاحتراق) ، حيث تتولد غازات الاحتراق عالية الحرارة في فترة زمنية تتراوح بين ساعة وثلاث ساعات، بينما تتحرك غازات الاحتراق إلى أعلى في تيار معاكس لحركة المواد الصلبة. فتعمل غازات الاحتراق الساخنة على تسخين المواد الخام تسخيناً أولياً إلى 900 م عند فتحة تغذية الفرن وتوفر الحرارة اللازمة لتحلل كربونات الكالسيوم . ثم تخرج هذه الغازات من أعلى المدخنة عند 400 م. وتبلغ درجة حرارة اللهب المنبعث من الولاعات حوالي 2000 م.





- تستخدم في العمليات الجافة أفراناً أقصر من تلك المستخدمة في العمليات الرطبة نظراً لعدم استخدام المياه. والفرن الدوار قطره (4- 5 متر) وطوله من 54 – 75 متر. وتستخدم غلايات استرجاع الطاقة في العمليات الجافة حيث تكون درجة حرارة العادم الناتجة عن تشغيل الفرن أكبر من تلك المتولدة في العمليات الرطبة، وتستخدم المرسبات (الفلاتر) الالكتروستاتيكية لفصل الجسيمات الناتجة عن أتربة الأفران والمحمولة في تيار العادم. كما تستخدم الألومينا وطوب الماغنسيا (Magnesia Bricks) في تبطين الفرن، نظراً لتعرض السطح الداخلي للتآكل وللمواد الكيميائية عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة في منطقة تكون الكلنكر.

- يتكون المنتج النهائي (الكلنكر) من حبيبات تتراوح أحجامها بين 3 و20مم. ويخرج الكلنكر من الفرن الدوار ليدخل إلى أجهزة التبريد الهوائي المفاجئ لتنخفض درجة حرارته بسرعة إلى ما بين 100 - 200 م, كما تعمل هذه المبردات بالتبادل على تسخين غازات الاحتراق تسخيناً أولياً.

- هناك ثلاث أنواع من المبردات تستخدم في تبريد الكلنكر: المبرد الدوار (Rotary Cooler) ، المبرد الكوكبي (Planetary Cooler) والمبرد الشبكي (Grate Cooler) ، والنوع الأخير هو أكثر الأنواع المستخدمة في العلميات الجافة.

- يتسبب تكون الأتربة في الفرن في بعض المشاكل منها: تكون التراكمات والحلقات في السيكلونات وفتحة تغذية الفرن ومنطقة التكلس (Claiming Zone) والتي قد تؤدى إلى إيقاف الفرن عن العمل لعدة أيام. كما يستهلك تبخر القلويات قدراً كبيراً من الطاقة.

د-الطحن النهائي والتعبئة:

ينقل الكلنكر إلى طواحين كور حيث يضاف إليه الجبس ويعبأ في أكياس من الورق أو البلاستيك .


ثالثاً: خط العمليات شبه الجافة:

- العمليات شبة الجافة هي حالة خاصة من العمليات الجافة، حيث يستخدم فرن ليبول (Lepol Kiln) أو الفرن المزود بعامود (Shaft Kiln)، وفى الحالتين تشكل المواد الخام المطحونة في العمليات الجافة، على هيئة حبيبات يتراوح قطرها بين 10 و 15مم بحيث يضاف إليها 13% من المياه.


- في حالة استخدام فرن ليبول تجفف الحبيبات وتسخن تسخيناً ابتدائياً بواسطة السخان الشبكي الابتدائي المتحرك، ثم تنقل إلى فتحة تغذية الفرن. ويستخدم في هذا النظام، لأول مرة، أسلوباً يعتمد على تسخين المواد الخام تسخيناً ابتدائياً بواسطة جهاز منفصل ذو كفاءة حرارية مرتفعة، وهى المهمة التي كان يقوم بها الفرن في الأنظمة التقليدية.
- في حالة استخدام الفرن المزود بعامود تضاف السيليكات والطفلة خلال مرحلة التحبيب (Palletizing) ، وتتم عمليات التجفيف والتلبيد (Sintering) والتبريد في الطبقة العمودية المتحركة. وقد ساد استخدام هذا النظام قبل انتشار الأفران الدوارة، ويقتصر حالياً استخدام الأفران المزودة بعامود ذات التفريغ المستمر من قاع الفرن على الهند والصين. ويمتاز هذا النوع من الأفران بالاقتصاد الحراري، بينما يعيبه ضرورة استمرار تحريك النار (Poking) في الفرن للحفاظ على حالة احتراق ثابتة، بالإضافة إلى تفاوت جودة منتجاته.


----------



## abohassn72 (29 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بطل


----------



## hosam.khalid (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير


----------



## آغاميلاد (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Laith (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

